# I'm never ever having horses again



## Vizslak (6 May 2011)

Because I never ever want to go through all this again  
After circumstances changing and making the heartbreaking decision to have 2 horses pts its fast looking like thats the only option for number 3 as well. I'm out of time, out of money and I can't find anyone suitable for him, both me and more importantly him are sick to the back teeth of viewings and just when I start to think we are getting somewhere it all goes wrong (not helped by him and his frankly despicable behaviour)
Sorry no point to this really, just sat in tears with no one to vent at.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (6 May 2011)

I remember when you were having to make that decision before. really felt for you. Sorry things have got bad again. Is this horse not a bit younger and maybe easier to put out on loan or even to sell?


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (6 May 2011)

*hugs* huni.

Chin up- I know it seems dire, but it'll come right. You're doing/ did the right thing by all of them, hopefully things will pick up soon


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2011)

I have been trying to loan him since February. No joy.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (6 May 2011)

Sorry to hear your having a rough time.

Is it just the state of the market or is your boy naughty?


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2011)

He's quirky and now so fed up of muppets viewing him that he is throwing his toys out the pram the minute anyone but me rides him.


----------



## Fii (6 May 2011)

Oh bugger, still no luck then?
 Did you get any enquiries from my way ?


----------



## equestrianabbie (6 May 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, where abouts do you live?  If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Sparkles (6 May 2011)

What's he like exactly? Out of curiousity. I'll have a ask around  *hugs*


----------



## Upskyc (6 May 2011)

not been here long enough to know your problems with him, but would being a companion horse for someone be better option?


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2011)

No Fii nothing from down your way. I did have one person come from down there but wierdly through a fb advert I put up a while ago. Thanks though. x


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2011)

8 yrs welsh d x tb. 16'1 stunning and super talented would compete and do well BD or BSJA, pretty confident he would BE as well.
In somerset


----------



## Sanolly (6 May 2011)

Oh hunny I am so sorry to hear this, I seriously hope you manage to find someone for him quick. What is he like on the lead rein?


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2011)

from the ground or off another horse?


----------



## Sparkles (6 May 2011)

I'll pass the word about asap. Would he be to move yards, long term loan, etc if you did find someone?


----------



## Vizslak (6 May 2011)

Yes all of the above for the right person, thank you


----------



## amage (7 May 2011)

So sorry to hear this...if I was close enough i'd take him even short term to give you breathing space!


----------



## Crazy Friesian (7 May 2011)

Hey hun. i am so sorry you are having trouble finding a home for your horse - do you want to email / pm me with a few details n pic n I'll see what I can do. What is your cut off time limit?

I do know some people down your way, but can try up Leicestershire way too.

Hugs xx


----------



## scatty_mare (7 May 2011)

I know someone who is looking for a horse to loan, but she is based in East Sussex. If this is not too far for him to travel I'll point her in the direction of this thread.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (7 May 2011)

Don't give up yet! I've got two friends looking for a lwvtb. Can you put a link up to his ad or pm me some details please?


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

Thanks, pm sent CF.
Well cut off was the first of this month! So 6 days ago!


----------



## fitzaud2 (7 May 2011)

Cadfael&Coffee said:



			*hugs* huni.

Chin up- I know it seems dire, but it'll come right. You're doing/ did the right thing by all of them, hopefully things will pick up soon 

Click to expand...

As above, personally, I'd have mine pts in the morning if i couldnt afford to keep them, and nearly did, as I had no grass, cos they'd ploughed it to within an inch of it's life over the winter. I think I had a post on here about it, was thinking pts or err, but thankfully, my neighbour farmer, who has 3 horses himself, gave me free grazing for the summer, as I had looked after his horses while they went to new york, in the worst possible weather here. Silver cloud and all that. Now, I'm not saying pts is always the best option, but sometimes, it is!!!Depending on the age and ability, and I'm not saying old, the young ones that are not ridden are most likely in this country to end up in the wrong hands, PTS is def better than being abused. You should look up "Ireland Equine Crisis" on facebook, it'll open your eyes and make you believe that SOMETIMES pts is ok, compared to the other options!!!! REally hope you get sorted, I'd have your horse for you in a heartbeat, if i wasn't in a different country. Really hope things woek out for you!!


----------



## RuthnMeg (7 May 2011)

Sounds like my kinda horse - but a boy version! Have you asked your local PC? I am sure plenty of keen teenagers would die to have a horse as you discribed on loan? 
I do know of a girl who is looking... will see if I can point her in your direction? 

BTW... are you the Dorset side of Somerset or otherwise?


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

I know, pts was the way I went in august with the other two for the same reason. I am happy with that decision. I don't want this lad to go the same way but at the moment not sure what else I can do. I wouldnt sell him, this difficulty in finding a suitable loan has highlighted the fact that his quirks could easily land him being passed from dealer to dealer for the rest of his life. He doesnt deserve that, he's a talented loving young horse.


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

RuthnMeg said:



			Sounds like my kinda horse - but a boy version! Have you asked your local PC? I am sure plenty of keen teenagers would die to have a horse as you discribed on loan? 
I do know of a girl who is looking... will see if I can point her in your direction? 

BTW... are you the Dorset side of Somerset or otherwise?
		
Click to expand...

Nearer bristol. I've had a quite a few teenagers view. None right though, I think really unless an exceptional teenager and very competitive he isnt a teenagers horse.


----------



## Sanolly (7 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			from the ground or off another horse?
		
Click to expand...

From the ground, not sure how 'quirky' he is but one of my mares was a bit funny to ride but would do "pony rides" for novices all day, she would have been great for RDA


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

Yea he will walk and trot with anyone bobbing about if I'm lunging or leading him!


----------



## Sanolly (7 May 2011)

Would it be worth speaking to the local RDA/good RS about taking him on loan for beginners?


----------



## roshah (7 May 2011)

sounds like a babe! sorry you have to make this decision... i'd love a welsh d... and i'm starting to come around to the idea of having a throughbred too... a welsh X tb could be a nice option! i have 50 acres and lots of love and patience... but i'm in ireland and also, not exactly zara phillips in the saddle. good luck i hope something comes through for you (and him).


----------



## ISHmad (7 May 2011)

Apologies if you are already doing this but have you tried advertising him on Project Horses?


----------



## Smitty (7 May 2011)

Do I feel for you!  Was in the same position myself with my 18 YO quirky mare last year.  I asked everbody I knew well and trusted, and would be happy for her to go to on loan with the proviso that the minute they didn't want her she came back to me, but none were interested so had her PTS.  

Having read the 'missing on loan' threads on here I was not happy to loan her to somebody I didn't know, and I would not have considered selling her.  Spindles Farm is still fresh in my mind.  

I am not far from you so if you would like will put him in my RC newsletter although I realise your time has realistically run out.  

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## canteron (7 May 2011)

I really really feel for you, but I admire you for doing the right thing.  It is always the hardest decision, but as long as you make it honestly and for the right reasons, then you will be able to live with it.

And cry buckets of tears over them.  They are worth it.


----------



## Lydz13 (7 May 2011)

PM'd you x


----------



## mystiandsunny (7 May 2011)

I would second project horses.  Does he have a good comp record?


----------



## xspiralx (7 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			8 yrs welsh d x tb. 16'1 stunning and super talented would compete and do well BD or BSJA, pretty confident he would BE as well.
In somerset
		
Click to expand...

How quirky - what does he do? He sounds lovely, I think it would be a huge shame to have a quality young horse PTS.

You'd probably find it easier to sell him than loan him to be honest, and I'm sure if you vetted potential owners carefully you could find the perfect forever home for him with someone who'd look after him just as well as you.

Perhaps just consider it as an option if you're desperate - having a horse PTS is not the worst thing for a horse, but unless he's a complete fruit loop it seems extreme for what sounds like a cracking horse.

Where are you advertising him at the moment?

Sorry to hear you're having difficulties - perhaps ask in Competition Riders, one of them may well know someone looking for a loan.


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 May 2011)

Seems mean to put a perfectly healthy horse to sleep.Put him out as a companion or something.


----------



## Sanolly (7 May 2011)

sharon1959 said:



			Seems mean to put a perfectly healthy horse to sleep.Put him out as a companion or something.
		
Click to expand...

That's all well and good but selling quirky horses in a hurry is not always a good thing. If they go to the wrong person then they end up being bounced round different yards and IMO that's worse than being PTS. Yes it's a shame and in an ideal world the OP would keep him but she has been trying to find him a new home since Feb and has had no luck - her options are limited. The danger with loaning as a companion is that eventually someone somewhere will try and get on him and who knows what may happen?


----------



## Jane_Lou (7 May 2011)

Have pm'd you


----------



## JoG (7 May 2011)

Really feel for you - i have a Welsh x TB and completely understand they can be quirky and agree that they tend to take the Mick out of teenagers.  I will rack my brains for anyone I can think of who may help or even for any grass livery in the area


----------



## RDO (7 May 2011)

Damn right you should never have horses again. How could you bring yourself to buy another after running out of money this time and killing 3?!


----------



## celia (7 May 2011)

Really feel for you. I can't imagine being in that situation. 

I think some people need to realise that you have made very responsible choices and that there are many worse things than a horse being pts whilst happy + healthy. 

Unfortunately we're miles away otherwise I could have offered free livery until you could find the right person. We've got plenty of space. 

Hope you manage to get something sorted, he sounds a lovely lad.


----------



## xspiralx (7 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Damn right you should never have horses again. How could you bring yourself to buy another after running out of money this time and killing 3?!
		
Click to expand...

As harsh as this sounds I actually agree with the sentiment.

To be honest I never really understand the attitude of 'nobody else could ever look after my horses as well as me so if I can't keep them I'll have them destroyed.'

For a very old, unsound, or totally crazy horse then I can understand it as there's such a narrow potential market - but for a quality competiton horse in the prime of life, there are so many people who would take the horse on and give it a great home. I don't know if the OP bred the horse in question, but if not, if I was the previous owner or breeder I'd be really upset that the horse had been killed for no other reason than that the owner couldn't afford to keep it and wouldn't sell it to someone who could.

Yes its not the worst thing that can happen to a horse, but its not something admirable IMO.


----------



## DiablosGold (7 May 2011)

Have PM'd you.  Hope you manage to sort something out.


----------



## saddlesore (7 May 2011)

xspiralx said:



			As harsh as this sounds I actually agree with the sentiment.

To be honest I never really understand the attitude of 'nobody else could ever look after my horses as well as me so if I can't keep them I'll have them destroyed.'

For a very old, unsound, or totally crazy horse then I can understand it as there's such a narrow potential market - but for a quality competiton horse in the prime of life, there are so many people who would take the horse on and give it a great home. I don't know if the OP bred the horse in question, but if not, if I was the previous owner or breeder I'd be really upset that the horse had been killed for no other reason than that the owner couldn't afford to keep it and wouldn't sell it to someone who could.

Yes its not the worst thing that can happen to a horse, but its not something admirable IMO.
		
Click to expand...

^^This^^

I've never understood the attitude that 'no-one can look after a horse as well as I do'. Why not? There are 40 liveries at my yard and they all look after their horses very well - inc. quirky ones (I have a quirky one btw sos sympathise) and that's just one very small example!! If there is nothing physically wrong with him then advertise him for sale honestly and give him a chance!!


----------



## Lydz13 (7 May 2011)

I have to say I really disagree. If you were talking about your prize horse, you'd tried to sell or loan, but all the people that came were either useless/moronic or scared of him, wouldn't you worry?? I think in this climate, when so many people are giving their horses away, that actually if the right home cannot be found, OP is right to PTS. Imagine if he went to someone who couldn't handle the horse and then got killed? Or gave him away to someone who didn't care? I wouldn't have that on my conscience either!!


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

FFS the total muppet who has accused me of getting another horse after having 2 pts...I have not, I had 3 at the same time, I have struggled on with this lad to try and find him a home and do the right thing by him and had the other two PTS. 
Please try and get your facts right before making rude and incorrect accusations


----------



## flump (7 May 2011)

So sorry for your situation OP. Just wanted to wish you the best of luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## blood_magik (7 May 2011)

really hope you find him a new home.
what a horrible decision to have to make


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

No I wouldnt sell him, not unless he was loaned first and I was 100% happy that it was the correct thing to do for him. At the moment, I can't give him away, or indeed find anyone that wants him that can actually ride him, so no, I wouldnt sell him and loose track. He also had an SI injury 2 years ago. Although its fixed and causes no issue for him now and he has been cleared to do whatever at any level, its important he is always kept strong and working through so he doesnt reinjure in the future. Its also pretty hard to diagnose. I couldnt pass him on and loose track of him knowing that if that info doesnt get passed with him at any point in his future he will not only be in pain but possibly passed around with what looks purely like a behavioural issue.


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 May 2011)

Chin up xx It might be worth contact Equine Rescue & Rehoming. They have a fb page and a website and do an amazing job finding the *right* home for horses


----------



## Gleeful Imp (7 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			FFS the total muppet who has accused me of getting another horse after having 2 pts...I have not, I had 3 at the same time, I have struggled on with this lad to try and find him a home and do the right thing by him and had the other two PTS. 
Please try and get your facts right before making rude and incorrect accusations 

Click to expand...

Well said. I read your post to say that you are desperately trying to find a home for him but are running out of time, and people, get real, sometimes things happen to people and their circumstances change, and decisions have to be made that aren't nice.

The OP is dealing with it rather than sticking her head in a bucket - which I have seen people do, and their horses suffer.

And if anyone else suggests rehome as a companion - just do a search and you'll find the market, charities, sanctuaries are flooded with companion animals.

The OP feels deeply for her horse and is trying to secure a good future - deserves help and support not brickbats.

And breathe.


----------



## Digger123 (7 May 2011)

Some of you posters are to harsh in your criticism. Just because it is not what you would do, it isn't automatically wrong.
Vizlak has her horses best interest at heart.If she can't loan or sell for whatever reason what do you suggest she do, abandon it on the M5 ??


----------



## xspiralx (7 May 2011)

Lydz13 said:



			I have to say I really disagree. If you were talking about your prize horse, you'd tried to sell or loan, but all the people that came were either useless/moronic or scared of him, wouldn't you worry?? I think in this climate, when so many people are giving their horses away, that actually if the right home cannot be found, OP is right to PTS. Imagine if he went to someone who couldn't handle the horse and then got killed? Or gave him away to someone who didn't care? I wouldn't have that on my conscience either!!
		
Click to expand...

OP has not answered how 'quirky' this horse is - but unless actually psychotic or dangerous then there are so so many people capable and happy to cope with a quirky horse.

I've been there with very very sensitive and difficult horses, but the way I see it, if I'll buy that horse and be able to handle it and give it a great home, so will somebody else. I've managed to find loving forever homes for each of mine that I've sold, and none of them were as sellable as an 8yr old ready to compete at an affiliated level.

As I said, its probably easier to sell than loan, particularly with a horse that can be tricky as somebody really competent is less likely to want to spend lots of time and money working with a horse they have to give back. IMO its wrong not to at least try this approach, but there you go.


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

Ok well yes, in the wrong hands, he would be dangerous. He has hell of a buck/bronc and can be quite nappy. He wasnt bought like this either, and although I love him and adore riding him and wish I could be out competing him, I probably wouldnt have bought him. And please read my last reply re. his previous injury. Would you really sell this horse on?
Also, he will not be snatched back from any suitable loan home. He can spend as long as they want him there. I just am not prepared to loose track of him. Its not the sensible thing to do for him or a potentially unsuitable person that may aquire him.


----------



## Lydz13 (7 May 2011)

I tkae it you've had all the standard back/teeth/tack checks?


----------



## UnaB (7 May 2011)

Gosh, some people are so judgemental!!  

Vizslak knows the horse best and is clearly trying to do her best to make sure the horse isn't in an unsuitable situation and she should be commended for that.  I cant imagine how hard it is to make that decision to have a horse PTS in these circumstances but you can be sure it is not one that Vizslak took lightly!!

I hope something can be sorted for him, and im really sorry to hear about your situation, I hope things improve for you


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

Lydz13 said:



			I tkae it you've had all the standard back/teeth/tack checks?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, there are no physical issues


----------



## xspiralx (7 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			Ok well yes, in the wrong hands, he would be dangerous. He has hell of a buck/bronc and can be quite nappy. He wasnt bought like this either, and although I love him and adore riding him and wish I could be out competing him, I probably wouldnt have bought him. And please read my last reply re. his previous injury. Would you really sell this horse on?
Also, he will not be snatched back from any suitable loan home. He can spend as long as they want him there. I just am not prepared to loose track of him. Its not the sensible thing to do for him or a potentially unsuitable person that may aquire him.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, do you know why these problems have developed since you've had him?

For me it would depend how bad the issues were, but if they were manageable by a competent rider then yes, I would sell - I'd just be very careful about who to. A tendency to buck and nap at times are not that uncommon for competition horses, and are not a problem for a competent rider.


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

Yes I do, to do with the SI injury. He now resorts to that behaviour as his default setting when something upsets him. He was also a quiet youngster when I had him (although a nightmare to handle) he hadnt found his feet yet. 
The other real trouble with selling is that he just isnt what people cabable of riding him want. He would only find a good home with someone that wanted him for his talent and ability, then you put up with the other behaviour. But he's 8 years old, passported as 11 (don't ask! Needless to say earlier comments about his breeder couldnt be further from the truth!) With no affiliated comp record. In this climate, with perfectly good horses with no issues being given away, who will want him.
His other issue is he is remarkably good looking...so people want to try just because of the way he looks. And yes, in the experience of the last few months of A LOT of people coming to try him, believe me that is a major double edged sword. He is now at the point he is regressing in his work, due to being mucked about, starting to form bonds with people and then being dropped again, having complete muppets on him that cant ride one side of him etc etc. He's getting confused and loosing his confidence, which is horrible because I have put so much work into him to give him that confidence.


----------



## hudsonw (7 May 2011)

If he's good looking, could he turn his hoof to showing?


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

He has had a go at showing working hunter, and did quite well yes. It's not something I know much about, just did for a bit of fun, but certainly I guess its a possibilty.


----------



## redmerl (7 May 2011)

Do you have an advert you could point me to?


----------



## hudsonw (7 May 2011)

I'm sorry i can't help with homing him but without sounding like your advertising, list all the good things he can do?...you haven't mentioned that he has had a go at showing and was quite good at it?!!?
I only say this as reading this thread i get the impression he's difficult to handle on the ground and a nightmare to ride. Maybe you need to look at his positives apart from being a "loving youngster"? You are trying to find this horse a new home.
I know you need to be honest abut his faults to avoid the horse being sold on or causing harm to his rider but for every negative there is a positive.
I'm not saying this as a dig at you but as a person who has never seen your other posts and a first impressions from the descriptions of your horse on this thread!!!
Could you look for a sharer rather than a loan?


----------



## Iceni (7 May 2011)

I don't know if this has been suggested to you, but I've just managed to find a wonderful loan home for my very sensitive ex racer. I'm heavily pregnant and so he's been out of work since late summer, he's also very attached to us. I don't have any facilities at home (bar a big field) for someone to start him off again, so the best thing I felt to do was to offer him on trial for a couple of weeks. I knew he needed to go away, settle in a new home and bond with his new rider before they got on him. He badly needs to trust, and once that's achieved he's a super ride, still sensitive and sharp, but nothing bad in anyway. After bonding and doing lots of groundwork with him and building up his riding, the people he went on trial with are very happy to keep him for a long term loan. If someone had come here and just got on him without any bonding etc he probably would have had them off pronto and come across as an unmanageable, problem horse, which he isn't! He does however need understanding and his insecurities to be worked with. Thankfully it's really paid off. Just a thought, hope something works out for you.


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

He's not tricky on the ground any more, really quite easy, that was when he was younger. 
He has lots of good points, like the fact he jumps like a stag, easy to jump (even I like jumping him and I'm not the bravest over SJ fences) Well schooled on the flat, and has bags of talent. Always placed everytime out DR and SJ. Very good looking, good doer, makes me laugh everyday whatever mood I'm in...total clown! I love him to bits, he is a fabulous horse.


----------



## hudsonw (7 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			He's not tricky on the ground any more, really quite easy, that was when he was younger. 
He has lots of good points, like the fact he jumps like a stag, easy to jump (even I like jumping him and I'm not the bravest over SJ fences) Well schooled on the flat, and has bags of talent. Always placed everytime out DR and SJ. Very good looking, good doer, makes me laugh everyday whatever mood I'm in...total clown! I love him to bits, he is a fabulous horse.
		
Click to expand...

Now i want him


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 May 2011)

I notice no one criticising, has offered this horse a home?
There's a lot of coulda/woulda/shouldas on here, until you have been in the exact position Viszlak has been in, I don't see how people can judge. It would be the easiest thing in the world to do, to bump him off to a rescue centre, but no, despite all the crap that has been thrown at her, she is trying to be responsible.


----------



## Wigglypigs (7 May 2011)

Good luck vizslak, i wish I could offer him a home. I'm sure something will turn up at the 11th hour x


----------



## hairycob (7 May 2011)

A lot of people on here need to be reminded that most people don't have great wealth &, however comfortable their life style today, are only 2 or 3 bits of bad luck away from poverty. Been close to the edge myself & know how it feels. Good luck Vizslak.


----------



## Orangehorse (7 May 2011)

If he is a decent size why not offer him to the local hunt as a hunt horse?  I have known of several "difficult" hores that have been reformed by confident, expert riders - i.e. hunt staff - and gone on to lead long and very useful lives.


----------



## McNally (7 May 2011)

ORANGEHORSE said:



			If he is a decent size why not offer him to the local hunt as a hunt horse?  I have known of several "difficult" hores that have been reformed by confident, expert riders - i.e. hunt staff - and gone on to lead long and very useful lives.
		
Click to expand...

Could be an idea? 
Sorry for your situation it must be hideous for you. I was told about equine blood banks- apparently they give them a good life in return for a bit of blood now and then for injured horses, might this be an option? does anyone on HHO know about this scheme maybe?


----------



## Kat (7 May 2011)

Have you spoken to the bhs about the assisted rehoming scheme? Might be worth checking out. 

I'd consider making the ad clear that you don't want the horse back just want to avoid him being passed on. I would be put off loans because of the risk of the horse bring taken back. Would you consider selling after a satisfactory trial on condition that you have first refusal should they become unable to keep him? 

What about contacting byrds if he is good at dressage, you might find him a loan home that way. 

I know you don't want a teenager but pony club might be an option as you can stay in until 25 now. 

Good Luck! I hope it doesn't come to the worst, but if it is the only option don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 May 2011)

We (or rather my daughter) have 2 very quirky animals, her 13 hh pony and her horse.  The pony was loaned out a couple of times, but came back when outgrown, although she is still fit and well we made the decision just to keep her and put her in retirement.  We could have sold her on but at her height and with her temperament she would no doubt have passed through many homes.  Murph doesn't do a lot at the moment due to university etc and would no doubt sell.  However he too is a bit of a prat, having put him out on loan to an EC and seeing how he behaved with the wrong handling he won't be sold either.  I have total sympathy with you Vizslak, you are obviously trying your best to find the right place for your lad, and I really hope you don't have to make that awful decision, but if you do you have my total support.


----------



## Fii (7 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Damn right you should never have horses again. How could you bring yourself to buy another after running out of money this time and killing 3?!
		
Click to expand...

You need to butt out of this thread if you don't have anything constructive to say!!!   

   Idiot!!!!!!


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

Thank you everyone (the helpful/nice amongst you anyway!) for contributions and suggestions on this thread and via pm. Thankfully I have just managed this afternoon to secure a bit of cash for the sale of my old broken down lorry, I have a deposit and its going tomorrow so I've got the money for his livery for May, earning a little bit more time. I have had some helpful leads via pm, hopefully amongst them is the right person for him, fingers crossed.
xxx


----------



## mymare (7 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Damn right you should never have horses again. How could you bring yourself to buy another after running out of money this time and killing 3?!
		
Click to expand...


Who the hell are you to judge other people???  If you're going to be so bloody rude then perhaps you should get your facts right first!  Jeez some people!

Vizlak - my heart goes out to you.  I don't fully know your situation but I'm guessing things have been pretty dire if you've had to have 2 pts already.  And to have to consider the same for this one too must be absolutely heartbreaking.  I think what you have done has been really responsible though.  Have the people on here who have been so rude and judgemental actually thought ahead and wondered what could happen to this horse if it ended up in the wrong hands due to a quick sale?  Some people's attitudes are to give any horse/pony away as a companion just to ensure it stays alive, and sod whether or not it has a totally **** life or not.


----------



## flowerlady (7 May 2011)

Vizslak don't know full story but I really feel for you.  This may not be practical as only you know your horse,  but would he be suitable for one of the Equine Colleges?  They often take horses on for the students to ride for their exams.  Or would he not cope with that?  You would still be the owner but they have controll until the end of the year if he's also suitable for them.

I really hope something or someone can help you here.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (7 May 2011)

OP I'm so sorry it's come to this for you. I have just had to let my beautiful 15 year old mare go because financially, sadly ,things have changed a lot for me. I've had her since she was 6 months old and it's broken my heart. Luckily for me, and for her, as she is a stunning NH bred TB so she has gone, for free, to a stud as a broodie (hopefully making HW hunter babies with a CB stallion). I can visit whenever I want (although will leave it a bit longer before I go!) and I know she will be looked after. I could never have sold her as a riding horse as although she was fine jumping, showing, schooling etc she was very unpredictable out hacking. I coped with it becaus e she was mine but I would never let anyone else take her out as I would never have forgiven myself if she had had one of 'funny' episodes.

I really hope something comes up for you and maybe someone on here will help you find your lovely boy a new home. Ignore the haters they obviously live in a perfect world where issues just do not exist. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## RDO (7 May 2011)

mymare said:



			Who the hell are you to judge other people???  If you're going to be so bloody rude then perhaps you should get your facts right first!  .
		
Click to expand...

Someone who doesn't keep 3 horses for whatever reason then kill them for the lols when they run out of money! Seriously though, although i do feel bad for her "changing circumstances", whatever those may be, what the hell is the op doing considering pts a, in her words; "good looking, excellent jumper, excellent show horse, now reformed on the ground horse". Sounds like a bloody brilliant prospect and I think it's pure vanity on the op's part that no one else could take care of her quirky horse!

Having recently acquired a quirky horse which turned out to be a total star, in spite of the fact someone with limited knowledge (i.e. Me) bought him, I think most of this kind of talk is crap.


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

^^^^ Well what a total load of s****e. I think 3 months of people viewing and not one actually wanting to take the horse on would beg to differ on the fact its my flaming vanity that I can't find a home for him! Shut up, your clueless.
And killing them for 'lols'  Yes I have found the last 10 months really really funny RDO....super, just my idea of a good time


----------



## mymare (7 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Someone who doesn't keep 3 horses for whatever reason then kill them for the lols when they run out of money! Seriously though, although i do feel bad for her "changing circumstances", whatever those may be, what the hell is the op doing considering pts a, in her words; "good looking, excellent jumper, excellent show horse, now reformed on the ground horse". Sounds like a bloody brilliant prospect and I think it's pure vanity on the op's part that no one else could take care of her quirky horse!

Having recently acquired a quirky horse which turned out to be a total star, in spite of the fact someone with limited knowledge (i.e. Me) bought him, I think most of this kind of talk is crap.
		
Click to expand...

So are you offering to buy the horse from her then?  

You have no idea what the OP has gone through.  She didn't kill them, the vet put them to sleep.  2 not 3.  It's also crystal clear that OP is heartbroken and trying her very best to find an alternative.  

If she cannot sell the horse, what are your suggestions?  Loan?  Free as a companion??  And then what?


----------



## shadowboy (7 May 2011)

Awww sorry your going through all this- I am looking for a loan horse but probably too far away from you in worcestershire. I hope  you find someone suitable for what sounds like a lovely boy


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 May 2011)

RDO, not that I would wish ill on anyone, but maybe, consider, that one day, life might bite you in the arse in terms of your health/income/personal life and you might have to make a terrible decision.
If that day comes, I hope you feel bloody ashamed of the way you have addressed a young woman who has had an awful year, but is still behaving with responsibility and dignity.
I think she has enough on her plate without you judging her.


----------



## Fii (7 May 2011)

Vislak, please don't let the likes of RDO make you feel bad, they hav'nt a clue what they are talking about, and they hav'nt even read the thread properly!

 RDO, do you need a Dr??




























To maybe pull your head out of your a***


----------



## mymare (7 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Having recently acquired a quirky horse which turned out to be a total star, in spite of the fact someone with limited knowledge (i.e. Me) bought him, I think most of this kind of talk is crap.
		
Click to expand...

Note the "limited knowledge" comment - that explains a lot.


----------



## Dexter (7 May 2011)

Fair play to you for being responsible! I've just bought a 14hh 3 yr old colt back of my sister as I originally 'rescued' him from York Sales a year ago, and gifted him to her for my niece as they adore each other. 

I'm in a better place than you, in that I can afford to de louse/worm/get his feet done and geld him. I'm fairly sure I wont be able to sell him for the money he will have cost me but we are already building up a realtionship. AKA I should sell him, but we are getting on great guns and hes growing lie a weed and shold make 14.2hh/15hands therefore I am already thinkig about keeping him...

To the OP, I am in the NE, on the coast but he could come here for a whole £10 a week if you needed a bit of a break. He will realistically cost me more than £10 a week, but I am  a big believer in cutting people some slack!


----------



## Vizslak (7 May 2011)

mymare said:



			Note the "limited knowledge" comment - that explains a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I did notice that mymare. Also that from previous threads the 'quirky horse' appears to be an exmoor pony....totally comparable, obviously!


----------



## Jesstickle (7 May 2011)

V, I am really sorry to hear you're in such a rubbishy situation. Don't give up hope. There are nice loan  homes out there. I had a quirky mare on loan who had been a broodie for a few years before she came to me and needed re starting. I'm not a great rider but I'm ok.

Now I have the brown horse on loan who is probably more than quirky in honesty and I love him like my own. 

I will keep my eyes and ears peeled for you and my fingers crossed.  Ignore the idiots.


----------



## Wigglypigs (7 May 2011)

Vizslak I remember your posts from 10 months ago when things changed and you had some heartbreaking decisions to make.I remember how utterly gut wrenching your posts were explaining your circumstances. Please ignore the likes of RDO, they clearly have no idea about anything tbh.


----------



## Muchadoaboutnothing (7 May 2011)

There is a world of difference in someone whos circumstances change and are faced with not being able to afford to look after their horse and someone who, for example, horse is unable to be ridden/competed anymore and they want rid so that animal can be replaced.
That however is just my two pence worth.

OP- We have already chatted through pm. You have a lot of support


----------



## emmajanekey (7 May 2011)

Vizslak, can you send me some photos/vidoes of him? 
I am a long way away (Norfolk)!! But he sounds like my sort of horse. I have a Welsh Section D who only I ride, who has taken me years to get going properly from when I bought him as a 3 year old stallion (he used to be very difficult on the ground etc) but he is now a star for me!

If I can't help myself I will pass the word around.
e-mail - herbieandhugo@gmail.com

Thanks
Emma


----------



## jodie3 (7 May 2011)

I remember your original posts when you took the brave decision to have your other two pts and thought you dealt with it all with great courage and dignity and am really sorry you are struggling to find your other horse a loan home.

Please could someone tell me where all these people are who are so desperate for companion horses/ponies????  I thought that most people who wanted a companion would usually go for a more economical small hardy pony rather than a higher maintenance horse and if these companions are so in demand why are the rescue centres full to bursting??


----------



## horsesatemymoney (7 May 2011)

Hi have you considered an equine college or similar?


----------



## SuperSonicMare (7 May 2011)

I have a small hardy pony for loan as a companion & no-one wants him either!! He can be ridden but is only for a very competant, confident rider - small adult really - and none of them want a 12.2hh!! He has had four loan homes in the past 2yrs & 3 of those he has been returned from due to children parting company with him! I cannot now loan him if anyone has any intention of letting kids ride him. It's very sad because he's a brilliant little chap & I think he could be amazing given the chance  I will not sell for the same reasons as the OP. Luckily he's cheap to keep! His main problem is he has chronic sweet itch & if he's not properly maintained he gets VERY bad tempered. At home he's kept on a cattle farm with no problems though! I totally get where OP is coming from, its a heartbreaking decision but if push came to shove with him i'd PTS rather than risk him ending up in a bad place, or equally being passed on & hurting a rider. I really hope you find a brilliant home for you boy. Good luck


----------



## Mogg (8 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Someone who doesn't keep 3 horses for whatever reason then kill them for the lols when they run out of money!....
		
Click to expand...

i think that is one of the most cruel things i've read on here.  why would you say that to someone? 

i remember reading about V's situation last year and the heartbreak she faced in having to have 2 of her horses PTS due to her dramatic change in circumstances.  If i recall correctly one was 30ish & had some health problems and the other was unrideable due to injury.  i dont for one moment think the decision was one made lightly, but was one made with the welfare and interests of the horses in the forefront of her mind.

She has hung on to the 3rd for as long as she could. She knows the horse, we dont. I don't see her wanting to loan it out because no-one but her could manage him, rather that she doesnt want him passed pillar to post when a new owner decides they cant cope with his quirks after all.  How many people promise a new horse or pony a home for life when they buy them, only to sell them on at a later date.

It would be a terrible shame if the horse was pts, but at least she would have the comfort of knowing his fate.

Vislak - im sorry i cant help with your situation but hope you find a loaner for your boy in the next weeks


----------



## bumper (8 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Someone who doesn't keep 3 horses for whatever reason then kill them for the lols when they run out of money! Seriously though, although i do feel bad for her "changing circumstances", whatever those may be, what the hell is the op doing considering pts a, in her words; "good looking, excellent jumper, excellent show horse, now reformed on the ground horse". Sounds like a bloody brilliant prospect and I think it's pure vanity on the op's part that no one else could take care of her quirky horse!

Having recently acquired a quirky horse which turned out to be a total star, in spite of the fact someone with limited knowledge (i.e. Me) bought him, I think most of this kind of talk is crap.
		
Click to expand...

Disgraceful. Really, you, RDO, should be very ashamed of yourself. I am not saying anything else.

V, I feel for you. You appear to me to be a very responsible and caring owner, who is doing the best for your horse. I have great respect for you x


----------



## tallyho! (8 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Someone who doesn't keep 3 horses for whatever reason then kill them for the lols when they run out of money! Seriously though, although i do feel bad for her "changing circumstances", whatever those may be, what the hell is the op doing considering pts a, in her words; "good looking, excellent jumper, excellent show horse, now reformed on the ground horse". Sounds like a bloody brilliant prospect and I think it's pure vanity on the op's part that no one else could take care of her quirky horse!

Having recently acquired a quirky horse which turned out to be a total star, in spite of the fact someone with limited knowledge (i.e. Me) bought him, I think most of this kind of talk is crap.
		
Click to expand...

You are something else... shame on you.

V - I'm in Somerset, I'll ask around today - off to a show near Bath and will have my ear to the ground. I'll ask BRC sec aswell and see if she knows of anyone horse hunting.


----------



## Tormenta (8 May 2011)

I also remember that the two that Vizlak had to have PTS were quite a bonded pair and given the circumstances it was best they went together. I think it was very brave of her.  God forbid that any of us should have to face that decision with our horses, I have been close myself and I know the stomach churning feeling when you think you might have to face it and go through it. People can be so very judgemental.

Good luck with finding a home for your boy.


----------



## Paddy Irish (8 May 2011)

V- I hope you do find a suitable home for your boy , but , as wrong as it may seem , having him PTS is not the worst thing that could happen. I feel sick when i see ads for horses in their 20 's just because they've become old , or need medical attention , at least you've got the Bo****ks to look at this situation for the good of your boy. not all horses are destinined to live into old age , some through illness some have horrific accident or are neglected and unloved , at least you know from begining to end your boy has had your love , time and respect , no-one can ask for more in their lives , however long that turns out to be. Take strengh from the positive posts.


----------



## amage (8 May 2011)

RDO you are a horrible person. Viszlak I have the utmost respect for you and if I wasn't in the wrong country I would be telling you to just let me know when you want to drop him off.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 May 2011)

V, ignore the idiot/s.

To the idiots:

V had 3 horses - 1 retired due to age, 1 retired due to injury, and 1 in work;

V's circumstances changed and she could not afford to keep 3 horses - the 2 retired ones could not be sold/given away due to age/injury and there being no spaces in the charities, so V had them put to sleep. Heart breaking, but the right decision.

V has used the last of her money to keep the 3rd horse. And here's the rub:

She's been trying to loan this quirky horse for months, but whilst people have tried him, nobody wants him!

He's gorgeous to look at, good on the ground, but if he's not happy with is rider, he bucks like stink, hence not being able to find someone to take him.

So put that in your pipe and smoke it.

V, if our circs were different I'd take him, at least to give you breathing space, but our land deal fell through last week. I was thinking of you, but we couldn't close the deal, so I'm of no use, sorry.


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 May 2011)

Well said Mrs M.
RDO I hope you never find yourself in the situation that V has, although of course it will be simple for you, you can just sell your horse on.  I consider myself incredibly lucky that I have my own land so am fairly confident can keep our lot till the end of their days, but if that should change then their days will end with me even if it is not their time.


----------



## kickonchaps (8 May 2011)

What a c**p situation, I've got a 'quirky' horse who's now reached the age where he's too old to sell as a competition horse, but nowhere near reliable enough to sell as a schoolmaster, so I'm desperately trying to find a way to keep him fit when I move to London in a few months. Once he loses fitness he's a little s**t and at only 15 I don't want to retire a very talented horse! 

I've agonised in exactly the same way you have over the fact that if I sold him, MAYBE he'd find someone like me who puts on a brave face after every bronc fit and thinks hmmm, what shall I try next time... but going by the number of times people have said to me 'I'd have sold him a long time ago', I don't think so!! I have no doubt that with a much better rider than me, my horse would be no problem at all, but that much better rider will likely want something they can rely on to perform! 

We loaned a pony several years ago, and she was eventually sold to a 'home for life' after a prolonged loan... a year later we were contacted by her new 'home for life' who'd just bought her and suspected she'd had lami in the past... They'd paid twice what we'd sold her for and the people we'd trusted her to had declined to pass on the fact she nearly died of a foot absess and developed chronic lami as a result, and couldn't go out without a grazing muzzle  And the people who contacted us for info have since sold her on again, we know because we've been contacted again 

So the conclusion of all that waffle is to say you're doing the right thing - sadly mum has refused to take on an extra horse given my current situation  but if I was staying at home I'd have him in an instant  Good luck, and I really hope your responsible attitude pays off and you find a perfect loan home


----------



## Kaylum (8 May 2011)

I totally understand why you are doing this but I just wondered what your vets view on this is putting i.e. from a professional ethical point of view.  What do you say to them when requesting a healthy horse to be pts.  When my friend's horse was very ill her vet would not pts her horse as he said it could be controlled by medication.  She could not afford the medication but he still refused to pts as it could be controlled apparently.  

Hugs hope you get sorted.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 May 2011)

Kaylum said:



			When my friend's horse was very ill her vet would not pts her horse as he said it could be controlled by medication.  She could not afford the medication but he still refused to pts as it could be controlled apparently.  

Hugs hope you get sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Ethical vet ? Hope his principles extended to free treatment and supplying meds at cost.


----------



## SusieT (8 May 2011)

I suspect not one of them will take him on along with an owner who (si comign across as) believes only they can be the best home and will probably interfere significantly with the horses management. 
It is pure paranoia and to be honest, arrogance that believes others cannot look after a horse as well as you. You take a certain risk with selling but it is an exceptionally extreme thing to do to say 'things won't work exactly the way I want them to so I'm just going to PTS' a young healthy horse rather than, I will do the best to find a nice home for him as many thousands of other horses do.
Perhaps if you had thought of selling earlier you would have been able to use those three months to find a good home, obviouslu with price reflecting your need to sell.


----------



## Kaylum (8 May 2011)

horserider said:



			Ethical vet ? Hope his principles extended to free treatment and supplying meds at cost.
		
Click to expand...

I know thats what I thought.


----------



## Dobiegirl (8 May 2011)

SusieT what a judgemental post, do you know the op? No I thought not. So how come youve come to this conclusion? crystal ball is it.

Selling a horse with quirks is a small risk according to you but the reality is a downward spiral  with people who are unable to cope. Would you like to think one of yours ended up like this or is it just about the money with you.

In this day and age a lot of people are unable to cope with the smallest quirk so a sharp horse is always going to be challenging to the average horse owner.

Most of the replies on this thread have been positive towards the op with people offering help and support, do you really think the op wants to be in this awful position?


----------



## Jesstickle (8 May 2011)

SusieT said:



			I suspect not one of them will take him on along with an owner who (si comign across as) believes only they can be the best home and will probably interfere significantly with the horses management. 
It is pure paranoia and to be honest, arrogance that believes others cannot look after a horse as well as you. You take a certain risk with selling but it is an exceptionally extreme thing to do to say 'things won't work exactly the way I want them to so I'm just going to PTS' a young healthy horse rather than, I will do the best to find a nice home for him as many thousands of other horses do.
Perhaps if you had thought of selling earlier you would have been able to use those three months to find a good home, obviouslu with price reflecting your need to sell.
		
Click to expand...

What tosh. V doesn't sound like she wants to interfere at all to me (and that's coming from someone who has loaned often and had a fair share of different types of owner) she just wants to know where he is. 

It is NOT pure paranoia to worry about selling a quirky horse. How many threads do we see on here about horses being passed from pillar to post or being bought from a dealer only to find they have a shady past and the only person willing to buy them in the end being a dealer. 

There is nothing wrong with wanting to loan a horse rather than sell and there is certainly nothing wrong with thinking a definitive end for a quirky horse at the hand of the vet is better than the horse going god only knows where to god only knows what weirdo.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (8 May 2011)

i have nothing more to add that the people who have given you kind responses have'nt already said, other than i hope you find a solution and wish you all the best.x


----------



## Natch (8 May 2011)

I really think those who are criticising the OP are neglecting to remember the financial state of the country, and that the market is flooded with horses, both with and without problems, who are going for a song.

Yes, it will be a crying shame if this horse cannot be found a suitable home, but the poor OP is doing her best.


----------



## Syrah (8 May 2011)

OP I really hope you find a solution.  It looks as though one may come soon from some of the replies to your thread


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

V - well i am happy to send you a contribution to help keep him for a month and as I pm'd you I am happy to come and move him free of charge to an area of the country if that will help at all.

Would he live out? I have asked at my livery yard and I could have him here for 6 months or so - just to try and give him and you a chance.

take no notice of the muppets - they are facless cowards and extreamly hurtful into the bargin.  I am really worried about you

GW
x


----------



## FairyLights (8 May 2011)

its better to PTS at home than send off to a uncertain future especially considering the economy at the moment.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			V - well i am happy to send you a contribution to help keep him for a month and as I pm'd you I am happy to come and move him free of charge to an area of the country if that will help at all.

Would he live out? I have asked at my livery yard and I could have him here for 6 months or so - just to try and give him and you a chance.

take no notice of the muppets - they are facless cowards and extreamly hurtful into the bargin.  I am really worried about you

GW
x
		
Click to expand...

 Nice one Gingerwitch.


----------



## Wagtail (8 May 2011)

mymare said:



			So are you offering to buy the horse from her then?  

You have no idea what the OP has gone through.  She didn't kill them, the vet put them to sleep.  2 not 3.  It's also crystal clear that OP is heartbroken and trying her very best to find an alternative.  

If she cannot sell the horse, what are your suggestions?  Loan?  Free as a companion??  And then what?
		
Click to expand...

It costs around £800 to PTS including cremation doesn't it?


----------



## Wagtail (8 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			V - well i am happy to send you a contribution to help keep him for a month and as I pm'd you I am happy to come and move him free of charge to an area of the country if that will help at all.

Would he live out? I have asked at my livery yard and I could have him here for 6 months or so - just to try and give him and you a chance.

take no notice of the muppets - they are facless cowards and extreamly hurtful into the bargin.  I am really worried about you

GW
x
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely, kind person you are.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 May 2011)

tHE ilph  HAVE A GIFTING IN SERVICE, ALL MY ANIMALS WILL GO TO THEM IF ANYTHING HAPPENS TO BE ITS MY WAY OF SECURING THEIR FUTURE THEY WILL ALWAYS BELONG TO ilph.


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

I dont know V at all - I have followed her posts other the last year or so, I first hand know the heartache of having a horse pts - but for slightly different reasons - she was very old and was on a fast downhill spiral.  I have also been in some dark places in my life and I have always had a wonderful mum and dad and other half to sort me out.  God forbid i am ever faced with this amount of heartbreak - I dont think I would be strong enough to cope with it.

If a few hundred quid will help the situation then I for one will stand upto the plate - if a few others on here could also do the same - publicly or privatley we may be able to pull the poor girl and the horse through this horrific situation.

Anyone else that has something horrid to say - dont bother - as you must be a pretty horrid, mean person to kick someone that is so obviously down on their luck.


----------



## meesha (8 May 2011)

V- what a horrible position for you to be in - you are obviously trying everything you can to sort it out - well done.  I am in Weston super Mare can you pass details of horse to me and I will ask around as well (have someone in mind depending on details) - if you cant sell or loan could you afford to put in a retirement type livery there are a few around this one is in devon http://www.horseretirementlivery.co.uk - it may not be an option for you but just a thought (you can visit when you want and the cost is usually lower as they live out etc).

Good luck x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 May 2011)

have you tried  advertising in the http://www.chilternrider.co.uk/
 they have a good rate of interest in horses quite horsey around here.  there is also 

http://www.tackswaps.co.uk/homepage.htm

. I have had 2 pts one only 5 its horrid the amount of horses that go missing on loan. that's  why i joined the horse welfare gifting in scheme


----------



## Zebedee (8 May 2011)

Wagtail said:



			It costs around £800 to PTS including cremation doesn't it?
		
Click to expand...

if that's the method you choose yes., Local hunt about £100. Potters, Turners etc pay you & do the job quickly, cleanly & humanely.

*RDO* you are a total knob.

*Susie T* - V is NOT claiming that she is the ONLY one who can deal with this horse. What she is saying is that of the many people who have come to look none of them have thought they were either.

*G.Witch*. Great offer - how kind you are to want to help, whilst appreciating that the OP only has the best interests of the horse in kind.

*Vizlak*. You are perhaps one of the bravest, most compassionate people I have ever come across in my life. Once this is sorted if you'd like one on loan let me know. If I've anything available I'd have no hesitation in letting you  have it.


----------



## clait (8 May 2011)

Good plan G.Witch, i am happy to send £50 (not much but all i have this month) if others do the same it can only help.
you can pm me your address and i will sent it first class monday.


----------



## rema (8 May 2011)

clait said:



			Good plan G.Witch, i am happy to send £50 (not much but all i have this month) if others do the same it can only help.
you can pm me your address and i will sent it first class monday.
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely gesture.


----------



## emmajanekey (8 May 2011)

GW that is such a lovely offer 
I would really like to have him, although funds are a bit limited for me at the moment as I've just started a business supplying yard products, hence why I couldn't really commit to taking him on 100% myself  - and I am also a long way away (In Norfolk) but there is almost certainly room for him to live in & out at my livery yard and I really enjoy training horses (I have trained with Andrew McLean of http://www.aebc.com.au/ and experienced a lot of 'problem' horses over recent years) 
V, what is his name? 
Emma


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Damn right you should never have horses again. How could you bring yourself to buy another after running out of money this time and killing 3?!
		
Click to expand...

And where the hell did you just make that bit of bull **** up from? you know nothing of her situation other than what you have fantazised up in your tiny mind? she had horses and her circumstances changed way beyond comprehension, she made a sensible decision to pts her older 2 horses to stop then ending up on a meat wagon and used every bit of spare cash she had (going hungry herself) in order to hang on to this horse to try with everything she had to prevent his pts at such a young age. 
You said you had no knowledge, (thats plain to see) so unless you have something constructive to add other than glorifying the fact you have some excitable over grown shetland pony then shut half your gob until you actually have some facts next time.
You want to be on the other end of the phone and listen to this girl sob and rarely for herself always the horse and the stress and worry she is going through with him at the moment. 
As for the "Lol" comment, well really you are a full on waste of space and a muppet (what a sick comment to make) it's almost making me think you are a troll/stalker because I find the remark rather odd!
This horse could potentially end up with "you" this is the reason she is so bloody cautious!


----------



## onemoretime (8 May 2011)

Wigglypigs said:



			Vizslak I remember your posts from 10 months ago when things changed and you had some heartbreaking decisions to make.I remember how utterly gut wrenching your posts were explaining your circumstances. Please ignore the likes of RDO, they clearly have no idea about anything tbh.
		
Click to expand...

I think RDO has been drinking!!!  If you cant say anything positive in a situation like this RDO then dont say anything at all!!!


----------



## onemoretime (8 May 2011)

clait said:



			Good plan G.Witch, i am happy to send £50 (not much but all i have this month) if others do the same it can only help.
you can pm me your address and i will sent it first class monday.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how kind you are Clait, if only others were as thoughful as you are.  None of us know what's round the corner for us so we should never judge other people who are in a difficult situation.


----------



## V1NN (8 May 2011)

Hey Vislak, have you had any luck finding him a home yet? He sounds like my kind of horse but unfortunately i can only afford and have time for my one horse. I was struggling a bit to pay for the huge cost of part livery so i put an ad in my local paper and i have now managed to find free livery with 10 acres of grazing and an old stable if i need it in winter, this is in exchange for help with owners 2 donkeys and 2 other horses just to take them in for her in an evening, you just never know who could be looking?  Best of luck anyhow i hope you get things sorted soon..x


----------



## equestrianabbie (8 May 2011)

I am also happy to make a donation, PM me with an address and I'll get it sent out asap.


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

Well - I will happily travel to somerset and deliver to norfolk next weekend - foc but would want a cup of tea at each end ! I will also happily offer to send £100 per month for the next couple of months if that will help secure him sometime, even if that goes towards his shoeing, and insurances if someone else can take on his grass livery costs?

Come on HHO's we can all make a differance to these pair's lives - even if you can only spare a quid a month - its 1/10th of a bag of dengie !


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (8 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Well - I will happily travel to somerset and deliver to norfolk next weekend - foc but would want a cup of tea at each end ! I will also happily offer to send £100 per month for the next couple of months if that will help secure him sometime, even if that goes towards his shoeing, and insurances if someone else can take on his grass livery costs?

Come on HHO's we can all make a differance to these pair's lives - even if you can only spare a quid a month - its 1/10th of a bag of dengie !
		
Click to expand...

Count me in.


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

Can someone give Vizslack a call and see how she is? her silence is bothering me. Can they also find out how she feels about a little support off some of her cyber friends - I dont want to cause any offence to the girl at all - and yes it is charity but come on I gave a fiver to a tramp last night and i am sure as hell he wasnt going to rush off to the nearest supermarket for food...!  If she will accept our help can I get her address, and be given permission to pass it on to others that ask and if she is too proud - can someone that is accountable and well known on here co-ordinate the collecting of funds for her?

X


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

I contacted her 10 mins ago, after coming off night shift and getting rather pissed off at the stupid comments made knowing the state she is in to check she was ok, she is busy trying to sell her wagon and is gonna contact me when she gets in.
I will also chip in, very nice of you guys. If only I was hossy and not doggy, but still I have an idea and will have a chat about it if she has not sorted anything.


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Can someone give Vizslack a call and see how she is? her silence is bothering me. Can they also find out how she feels about a little support off some of her cyber friends - I dont want to cause any offence to the girl at all - and yes it is charity but come on I gave a fiver to a tramp last night and i am sure as hell he wasnt going to rush off to the nearest supermarket for food...!  If she will accept our help can I get her address, and be given permission to pass it on to others that ask and if she is too proud - can someone that is accountable and well known on here co-ordinate the collecting of funds for her?

X
		
Click to expand...

If easier and it helps you could all use the (my) adopt -a- dog (our dog rescue) paypal thingy and I could sent it to vizzys paypal direct unless easier to send cheques or cash, just an idea.


----------



## meesha (8 May 2011)

does anyone know where abouts she is - if she is close to me (weston super mare) I could offer a few bales of hay if that helps at all !

Agree that it is a little worrying there is no response - hopefully she is meeting a potential new owner as we speak !!

Did also wonder if horse was that nice if it was worth approaching local well known trainers Jane Vosper/Karen Whiston etc to see if they would take him on for free if they get money from sale when/if issues sorted out (with any potentials owners to be vetted by V of course).


----------



## Jane_Lou (8 May 2011)

And me - I remember reading V's posts about how her circumstances changed and the hard (and correct) decisions she had to make about her other 2. How anyone can judge anyone elses situation and make the frankly appauling comments that have been made by some postersI don't know - I hope you are never in the same situation as V as somehow I don't think you will find anyone wanting to help you out.

I was in a horrid situation earlier this year when I had to make the decision to sell my boy and lorry after being out of work over 4 months - fortunately he was very saleable (and worth a decent amount) and typically I got a job the day after I sold him  I have made the decision not to have another horse for at least 12 months, partly because my other boy is out on loan and you never know how that situation could change, and partly because I really need to spend some time (and money!) on doing up my house and gardens which I have badly neglected over the last few years so funds are allocated in other directions at the moment, I can and will however help out however I can to ensure the time needed to find him the right loan home can given.


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

meesha said:



			does anyone know where abouts she is - if she is close to me (weston super mare) I could offer a few bales of hay if that helps at all !

Agree that it is a little worrying there is no response - hopefully she is meeting a potential new owner as we speak !!

Did also wonder if horse was that nice if it was worth approaching local well known trainers Jane Vosper/Karen Whiston etc to see if they would take him on for free if they get money from sale when/if issues sorted out (with any potentials owners to be vetted by V of course).
		
Click to expand...

See my replies above ^^^^^


----------



## misst (8 May 2011)

RDO said:



			Someone who doesn't keep 3 horses for whatever reason then kill them for the lols when they run out of money! Seriously though, although i do feel bad for her "changing circumstances", whatever those may be, what the hell is the op doing considering pts a, in her words; "good looking, excellent jumper, excellent show horse, now reformed on the ground horse". Sounds like a bloody brilliant prospect and I think it's pure vanity on the op's part that no one else could take care of her quirky horse!

Having recently acquired a quirky horse which turned out to be a total star, in spite of the fact someone with limited knowledge (i.e. Me) bought him, I think most of this kind of talk is crap.
		
Click to expand...


I have only got this far in this post but I am shocked at how vitriolic you are RDO. I do not know the OP but have followed her posts. She obviously cares deeply. How dare you question her circumstances "whatever those may be". Bad things can and do happen to good people. If my circumstances changed then I would definitely consider PTS for my old mare rather than pass her on. Having owned a quirky talented horse (sadly pts last year for lameness) I and my daughter would have been very very warey of him going to anyone else as he had issues with his feet, was expensive to keep and could be difficult at times. It is not vanity but fear that makes the OP believe she is the best person for her horse. She is not "killing" anything. She is trying to find the best solution for a very difficult situation. As others say PTS is not always the worst option. Are you offering to keep and pay for this horse?

Frankly I think you are showing your "limited knowledge" by your comments.


----------



## pillion (8 May 2011)

I do not belive in any healthy horse being PTS, no mater what the reasons are or how justified someone feels, that is MO, and no offence is aimed at anyone or in particular the OP



HOWEVER I will help, especially if this helps prevent, and to help someone in need, and will chip in and buy a bag of feed, just show me where, how and what, then I will 

So finaly I challenge all of those who feel like I do that it is wrong for this horse to be PTS, then put up or shut up!


edited because I really should proof read first


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

Cayla - where is your adopt a dog thing ?

I was only worried about Viz as in - had she switched off from the forum after some of the hurtfull things that had been posted and i have known some folks send out some pretty horrific pm's to people.


----------



## meesha (8 May 2011)

I think it is hard for any of us to say whether pts is the right option as this is not our horse ! I always thought I would never consider pts but after seeing and reporting to rspca unhappy starved horses this winter I would weight my options carefully.  Only the owner knows the true situation - hopefully in this case enough of us can help to avoid the worst option.  charties such as horseworld are bursting at the seams and after speaking to horseworld they are now only taking in prosecution cases ! if the right owner cannot be found and V cannot afford to keep the horse herself her options are very limited !


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Cayla - where is your adopt a dog thing ?

I was only worried about Viz as in - had she switched off from the forum after some of the hurtfull things that had been posted and i have known some folks send out some pretty horrific pm's to people.
		
Click to expand...

I have txt her to tell her what we where discussing GW and if you want to start if off then that would be fab, if anyone who donates would be so kind as to put VIZZY bedise the donation that would be a fab help (you can write in the txt part) when donating.

She is literally waitin for the lorry folk to roll up (fingers crossed) she said if it goes it will help her with a few weeks.

www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk  there is a PAYPAL button.


----------



## much-jittering (8 May 2011)

Viz - I've 'lurked' on this board for a while, and just want to wish you all the best and hope something turns up for you and your horse. 

The other reason I wanted to post is I too, like others have said on this thread, do sometimes find my back being got up by the 'nobody else could look after it as well as me' attitude, and the fear of horses being passed from pillar to post that don't sound on paper like they ever would be! (Not that I think for a minute this is the case in this situation!) HOWEVER, this is until I've at work just acquired a lovely, uncomplicated, sweet natured, reasonably tidily put together, sound youngster - who is now in his 3rd home in 3 weeks. He was sold by a long term owner who's circumstances changed to what they thought was another long term home, who actually after breaking (and IMHO having sat on him, not much further schooling!) sold him on to somebody who although lovely, wasn't suitable, who fell straight off him and put him on the market as seller wouldn't take him back. Luckily he's landed firmly on his feet with what will hopefully be a home for years - but he's a type who with 6 months more schooling people will chew your arm off for, and with no problems at all. And yet he was probably only one buyer away from potentially starting a downward spiral. It genuinely can happen to anything, let alone something with a bit more 'history'.


----------



## Holly Hocks (8 May 2011)

I wouldn't be able to help re rehoming the horse as I have financial difficulties myself,  but as already stated, if someone has a paypal account to donate to, then I can spare a couple of quid. I  wish V all the luck in the world in finding a new owner/loaner for her horse. It's nice to see how much you are all willing to help her in the current situation she finds herself in.


----------



## charlyan (8 May 2011)

I have donated. Its not much but I hope it helps. 
The generosity and humanity on this forum is once again, touching.
Thank you to Gingerwitch and Cayla for helping organise the donations x


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

If you can put Vizzy in as the 2nd address line on your donation it will help the wonderful Cayla sort things out.

To all that donate - thank you - there for the grace of god go all off us

Vizzy - good luck - keep going you are very brave

donations to www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk  and bless you all 

x


----------



## pillion (8 May 2011)

Donated £10 - enough for a bag of feed!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

Thats the spirit - even if its only a quid its half a bag of carrots


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			If you can put Vizzy in as the 2nd address line on your donation it will help the wonderful Cayla sort things out.

To all that donate - thank you - there for the grace of god go all off us

Vizzy - good luck - keep going you are very brave

donations to www.adoptadognortheast.co.uk  and bless you all 

x
		
Click to expand...

Huge thank again GW, you really are a star, and if she is to shocked she can take it up with me
I hope Fred appreciates this and is a good boy for any future loaners


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 May 2011)

I am another one who has lurked for a wee while.  I just want to say V:  my heart truly goes out to you. You come across as a wonderful, caring owner who is trying her hardest in the toughest of circumstances.  I hope that a solution for your boy presents itself very shortly, and in the mean time you keep your chin up.  Dont listen to the small-minded and malicious idiots on here who are not worth your attention. 

Please know that  there are alot of people on here who care, we may not know you, or your horse, or even the details of your situation...but there is a support network here.  I have given a small amount of money through CAYLA'S adoptadog paypal- i truly hope you are not offended by the action.  If a few of us help out on here even in a small way, perhaps together we can give you a month or two of breathing space - you never know it may be the extra month you need to find the perfect solution. 

Take care, all the best.
Blair  
xxxx


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

Many thanx to all who have donated for FRED Vizzy is going to be blubbing when she gets home


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (8 May 2011)

Im really sorry that I cannot donate (dont have paypal/cheque etc) but I really hope that you find a solution.

I have lurked for a while and saw the problems you had last year and I believe that you are doing the best you can for your horse.

Hope it works out xxx


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

Always_A_Moody_Mare said:



			Im really sorry that I cannot donate (dont have paypal/cheque etc) but I really hope that you find a solution.

I have lurked for a while and saw the problems you had last year and I believe that you are doing the best you can for your horse.

Hope it works out xxx
		
Click to expand...

The support is welcome i'm sure, esp after the hideous comments/comment made.
She has only ever tried her best for all her horses.


----------



## libbyandblue (8 May 2011)

I've also followed this threat quietly for a while, I'm usually a CR person, but I wander into NL every now and again! 
I unfortunately cannot donate, but I cannot believe the kindess of everyone, the OP will be overwhelmed! I cannot even imagine what you are going through, but I support your decision. I really hope the donations will give you more time to find the perfect owners, of a horse I would love to have if I could afford it and didn't have uni. 

Wish you all the best and hope everything gets sorted out.


----------



## Crazydancer (8 May 2011)

'There but for the grace of god' as the saying goes.... I can't offer practical help, but have added to the donations, and hope that it buys some time and takes off the pressure. What a dark place you must be in Viz, I hope you can work something out and at least with the support of the HHO'ers it take some off the stress. 
Cayla, I messed up the address details so it won't show on my donation so I'll PM you the details.


----------



## ozpoz (8 May 2011)

Exactly Crazydancer - Anyway, thanks to everyone who has made it possible for us all to do a random act of kindness  

RDO - shame on you. And if you can't manage an apology at least, then I feel very sorry for you.......


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (8 May 2011)

Viz where in somerset are you l would like to donate some feed or bedding.


----------



## Honey Pony (8 May 2011)

Hi there,
 have followed this thread with interest and hope i am never in Vislaks position. There but for the grace of God and all that. Have donated and hope that between us all we can give her some breathing space, if nothing else. Tizzy


----------



## superted1989 (8 May 2011)

Really feel for you, was in a similiar situation myself a very, very long time ago.
Have sent you a PM, as I know some fab people who are looking for 'quirky' (experienced mother and very competitive, tall, teenage daughter) who just can't afford 'ready made'.  She has won all over the country, from first ridden to M&M whp, on ponies that make grown adults quake!


----------



## Native Speaker (8 May 2011)

Oh Vizzy, hun.  I'm so, so very sorry to here what's been going on, including some of the horrendous things that have been said by certain others.........

Sadly I'm not in a position to be able to help financially.  But I really, really hope to hear soon that you've found a positive solution to your difficulties.

Keeping you in my thoughts, hun.

C xx


----------



## Jesstickle (8 May 2011)

GW and C what a good idea. I have thrown a fiver in the pot as I literally am brasic (will have to borrow from OH myself this month) but if things haven't resolved by next pay day I'll be able to do much better. Will PM you to see what the situation then is. I hope we haven't offended V as that is the last thing I would want


----------



## flump (8 May 2011)

£20 donated, sorry its not loads but I have a huge vets bill staring at me for the last 2 months and I really should pay it! I have some stuff selling on Ebay so hopefully will be able to stick a bit more in the pot when its done 

Good luck op xxxx


----------



## jenki13 (8 May 2011)

I hope that I never have to be in the position that Vizslak is in. I hope she ignores the likes of RDO, it is heartbreaking to have to put a horse down. I hope you find a suitable loan home for him soon, I would offer but as I'm currently at uni then will be job hunting up & down the country it wouldn't be fair on him  

I've donated £10 through Cayla's paypal, hopefully buy a couple of bales of hay or bag of feed.


----------



## alwaysbroke (8 May 2011)

V, my heart goes out to you. 
HHO has been wonderful to me this week, there are so many good people on here, have made a small contribution, hope things get much better for you soon x


----------



## gunnergundog (8 May 2011)

Just a suggestion Vizlak.....but if you look on page 89 of this weeks H&H in the left hand column there is an oldenburg x tb horse for sale in Somerset.  It is 9 years of age and advertised as quirky, needing competent rider etc.

In other words, it's in your area and about the same age as yours as well as having its own little foibles.  Why not give the advertisers a bell and see if they would consider passing on your details/number to anyone who rings up but then declares that they aren't interested in that particular horse for whatever reason?  It may get you some more people interested at no cost.....people who are already prepared to come to Somerset, who want a project horse and consider themselves competent riders.

Just a thought......


----------



## I_am_a_cucumber (8 May 2011)

Cayla, I hope I haven't confused matters now!  I have donated through your paypal account, but put 'For Vizzy' in the 'special instructions' field (if that makes sense ).  I then made another donation (for Dogs Northeast) and put 'For Cayla' in the subject line.  Just to confuse you a bit more.    I hope that makes sense...


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

Wow is all I can say - I really cannot belive the kindness and generosity that has been shown by so many unknown people to someone who to me is also an unknown person.

Thank you all, each and everyone and I hope your kindness is repaid ten fold,

Vizslack - please please do not take offence at anything we have done, you just needed a helping hand like we all do at some point in time and I so so hope that you can have a breather and sort out a home for your boy

x


----------



## teach (8 May 2011)

Small donation sent...good luck OP, hope this helps buy you some time to make the right decision for you and fred. X


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 May 2011)

Wow, how heart warming this thread has turned out to be, with the odd (very odd) exception there are some great people on HHO.


----------



## TheMule (8 May 2011)

It's very good of people to donate.

I'm not sure I'd want to- would rather donate to looking after my own horses! OP- is he on cheap grass livery or still pretty expensive part livery? That would be my first cutting point, then I'd stick him up on project horses and give it one last bash finding him a ridden home.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (8 May 2011)

Thanks GW and Cayla for being so practical. Have added my donation and it was a priviledge to add to the goodwill and help being sent out to V and her boy.
 Whatever decisions you make, V, hoping you will have more time, circumstances can change, tomorrow maybe a better day.


----------



## HuggyBear (8 May 2011)

I wish you the best of luck finding your horse a new home with someone who can take care of him. 

I won't be sending any money. Nothing against you in particulary OP but I don't even know you nor know where the money is going. I really do hope the horse finds a home soon. Please keep us updated.


----------



## FairyLights (8 May 2011)

British Horse Society assisted rehoming? I've just remembered about it. try contacting them OP.


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

Erm...wow  
Thank you so so much everyone, I'm pretty stunned and extremely greatful. 
I have as Cayla said been out all day, firstly selling the old clapped out lorry (well cutting it in bits and selling the luton off it!) And then Fred had a viewing with someone who contacted me through here, who is very lovely and will be coming back this week to ride him (she met him and watched me ride today as wanted to give him a weekend off from all the different people he has had on him for the last few weeks and settle him back down a bit).
Truely stunned to come back home to this and can't believe quite how lovely you all are! He's going to be jolly lardy with all these funds for a bag of feed!   
Thank you all so much, I feel some relief this evening for the first time in a while. 
I have paid his livery up to the end of may with the funds of the lorry box sale this afternoon and with the overwhelming amount you guys have put in I don't need to panic for next month if he hasnt found the right person. If he goes before the money is used I will donate to World Horse Welfare? 
Thank you again, from me and Freddie, you are all so wonderful and I am really touched by your support. xxx


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

Oh and to those who have pmed with suggestions etc and havnt yet recieved a reply, I'm trying to work through them, thanks for taking the time to help out.


----------



## maletto (8 May 2011)

I_am_a_cucumber said:



Cayla, I hope I haven't confused matters now!  I have donated through your paypal account, but put 'For Vizzy' in the 'special instructions' field (if that makes sense ).  I then made another donation (for Dogs Northeast) and put 'For Cayla' in the subject line.  Just to confuse you a bit more.    I hope that makes sense...

Click to expand...

oh no! I did this too  hopefully Cayla will be able to sort it out


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

TheMule said:



			It's very good of people to donate.

I'm not sure I'd want to- would rather donate to looking after my own horses! OP- is he on cheap grass livery or still pretty expensive part livery? That would be my first cutting point, then I'd stick him up on project horses and give it one last bash finding him a ridden home.
		
Click to expand...

No he isnt on cheap grass livery, this was something I looked into months back but a) there is none within a distance that is not going to double my fuel bill, negating the saving and b) I need a school to keep him working and for people to try him or he is never going to find the right home.


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

alligator40 said:



			As i said to you on FB, I'd be happy to have him here..and for 1/2 you are paying atm..
i cant do it for free, but he would be looked after like a king until you make your decision 100%

and i'll match GW's offer of shifting him in my lorry for free if you do find him a nice home..

As you know, JC will do the Deed for £200..and take him away..but if you need some cash back, if all else fails, i'll take him to Potters for you ..and stay with him til he's gone.

Zeb...agree 100%
		
Click to expand...

Thank you alligator, you have been in my mind as the next option, I have a few months funds for him now but think if by mid June I don't have anyone in the pipeline for him then perhaps moving him to you to buy some more time would be the sensible thing. 
Potters was what I was thinking really, although I would phone my hunt and see what they could do first. I would always be with my horses at the end but if it does come to that the offer of someone with me and transport if to potters, would be much appreciated. 
xxx


----------



## jenki13 (8 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			Erm...wow  
Thank you so so much everyone, I'm pretty stunned and extremely greatful. 
I have as Cayla said been out all day, firstly selling the old clapped out lorry (well cutting it in bits and selling the luton off it!) And then Fred had a viewing with someone who contacted me through here, who is very lovely and will be coming back this week to ride him (she met him and watched me ride today as wanted to give him a weekend off from all the different people he has had on him for the last few weeks and settle him back down a bit).
Truely stunned to come back home to this and can't believe quite how lovely you all are! He's going to be jolly lardy with all these funds for a bag of feed!   
Thank you all so much, I feel some relief this evening for the first time in a while. 
I have paid his livery up to the end of may with the funds of the lorry box sale this afternoon and with the overwhelming amount you guys have put in I don't need to panic for next month if he hasnt found the right person. If he goes before the money is used I will donate to World Horse Welfare? 
Thank you again, from me and Freddie, you are all so wonderful and I am really touched by your support. xxx
		
Click to expand...

I hope it works out for you! At least he's ok for another month, & he can't complain that he's not being fed enough haha. If he goes before June I'm happy for my donation to go the WHW


----------



## rema (8 May 2011)

Just bunged a fiver in the pot,sorry it's not much but i'm skint after car insurance and tax.


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

For those of you who don't know him. This is Fred, he says thank you and would you like to share his hay?! 





and a slightly more flattering pic!


----------



## JessandCharlie (8 May 2011)

Just gorgeous!

I will pass on hay, but Len would love to share 

J&C


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

maletto said:



			oh no! I did this too  hopefully Cayla will be able to sort it out 

Click to expand...


Thankyou guys, you really did not need to do that


----------



## rema (8 May 2011)

Oh he is a stunner.I really hope that you find him a nice loaner.


----------



## CAYLA (8 May 2011)

Eak is potters the "going to heaven place" and seriously as I have said, I may not beable to ride him competition stylee but I can feed him and keep him in grub and happy "bouncy" hack him and keep him alive and get arron to put a roof on the brick out building to make a nice cosy stable for him till you back on ya feet. Obs you want to keep him close to home and have him worked properly, but atleast it could be the "last option".
Huge thanks for all the help you have given V.


----------



## Jesstickle (8 May 2011)

He is lovely V and I wish I could have a third. He's much nicer looking than the big brown knobber horse and I bet he isn't such a pig head either. Oh well, fortunately for BH I love him and he's staying (no one else would put up with him) but it's a shame.

If he's sorted by June I'm more than happy for my very small contribution to go to WHW or whoever you want.


----------



## clait (8 May 2011)

ive just given £50, but i didnt put for vizzy,  i did it through my visa card as i do not have a paypal account.
hope it helps.


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

Oh my thank you so much!  
Please no more donations people, I'm absolutely totally overwhelmed with peoples generosity and so unbelieveably greatful to you all. xxxx


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

Stop your protesting - were not doing this for you - its for that wonderful horse of yours Freddie ! - okay maybe you will sleep a little better tonight knowing that you have some time, but I and many others cannot and will not let you have your Freddie boy pts - you were so brave last year with your others -and no-one deserves to loose a third this way.

Look if all else fails - I will have him up here on grass livery or move him to alli g's place and i will pledge a hundred a month to give you some more time - you aint putting freddie to-sleep if i have anything to do with - you dont deserve to loose him too!

Chin up pet

x


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (8 May 2011)

he looks nice and you should be able to find him a good home in time. at least at this time of year you can turn him out 24/7 and he will be fine. as he is ready to compete/affiliate i would persue the PC website route, there are many good homes with capable jockeys, with DC references, tho he might go further afield than you want him to, BUT do allow him to reach his potential. it would be a sin to PTS. even in hard times.


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

this has been my thinking ofcourseyoucan but when the homes just dont come through and your out of money what can you do? Thanks to the lovely HHO'ers I do have funds to continue searching for the right home now and I am very greatful. I have no problem with references etc in him going further afield, the right home takes priority for me over location....there just isnt a home yet! It's also quite hard because hes a stunner and on his ad he looks amazing, this means he is getting A LOT of interest, really tonnes, because horses like him dont come up for loan everyday, but that has also meant he has had an awful lot of completely unsuitable viewers  The right one will come I'm sure and I now I'm not so desperate because hes got to be gone yesterday, I can be a little more brutal with viewers so he doesnt get so upset if they aren't right I can politely ask them to get off and tell them they arent right!


----------



## ridefast (8 May 2011)

What a lovely thread this has turned into. I feel for you vizslak I would hate to be in your situation, I'm bad enough with who looks after my perfectly normal horses so can imagine why you would consider pts. I think it's very sensible in this climate, but I really really hope you can find a loaner for him, fingers crossed, good luck and don't give up! I'll keep an ear open if anyone's looking for a comp horse, I'm other side of yeovil so not too far


----------



## Jesstickle (8 May 2011)

V, can you point me in the direction of his ad. Will forward it on to a couple of people for you


----------



## Frumpoon (8 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			this has been my thinking ofcourseyoucan but when the homes just dont come through and your out of money what can you do? Thanks to the lovely HHO'ers I do have funds to continue searching for the right home now and I am very greatful. I have no problem with references etc in him going further afield, the right home takes priority for me over location....there just isnt a home yet! It's also quite hard because hes a stunner and on his ad he looks amazing, this means he is getting A LOT of interest, really tonnes, because horses like him dont come up for loan everyday, but that has also meant he has had an awful lot of completely unsuitable viewers  The right one will come I'm sure and I now I'm not so desperate because hes got to be gone yesterday, I can be a little more brutal with viewers so he doesnt get so upset if they aren't right I can politely ask them to get off and tell them they arent right!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly right...in an ideal world you should feel like you can do this anyway. When my friend was selling last year she had some real horror stories about the kind of rider that turned up...the right home will come...but it has the be the RIGHT home xx


----------



## Vizslak (8 May 2011)

Yes you are right, and I was more choosey with who I even allowed to come view initially but as time got tighter and funds got less I was giving everybody that enquired a chance and thats been fairly detrimental to him. He was fine today though after a day off yesterday and just me on him today, back to his old self nearly, just a tad tense and worried at times when we started the session. Hopefully he will give the next viewers a chance and not do what he has been doing the last few viewings when they got on!


----------



## Spudlet (8 May 2011)

Is there another horse on the yard that you could get viewers to ride first, so you can assess them? One that is a bit less sensitive than Fred?


----------



## mightymammoth (8 May 2011)

Hi Vizslak,

hope you got the pm last night just thought i would share it and the suggestions with others to see if they had any dealings or feedback with the mentioned places and maybe can suggest others...


A few places to contact ...

http://www.rspca.org.uk/allaboutanimals/horses

www.bluecross.org.uk

rollestonequine@bluecross.org.uk (email address for one of there two equine centres)

http://www.bransbyhorses.co.uk

http://equinerescueandrehoming.webs.com (although search for them on facebook and contact them on there as its much quicker that way they have two groups on facebook one where you add them as a friend and one where you just join.)

http://www.shylowen.com/ 

http://www.horsetrust.org.uk

http://www.canterburyhorserescue.org/

http://www.horseworld.org.uk/ 

http://www.happa.org.uk/

http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/

http://www.equinextra.com/ 

e.hannelly@bhs.org.uk

http://www.swhp.co.uk/

http://www.puritonhorserescue.org.uk/ this place says on its website that they have spaces

There is also http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...38323919551558 on facebook, 
if this links not working search "2nd chance horse and pony rescue and rehabilitation" and post on there asking for an admin to contact you asap or the link to one of the admins profile is http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...Babe.B?sk=wall so you can message her.


xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hacked_Off (8 May 2011)

Vizslak said:



			Yes you are right, and I was more choosey with who I even allowed to come view initially but as time got tighter and funds got less I was giving everybody that enquired a chance and thats been fairly detrimental to him. He was fine today though after a day off yesterday and just me on him today, back to his old self nearly, just a tad tense and worried at times when we started the session. Hopefully he will give the next viewers a chance and not do what he has been doing the last few viewings when they got on!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you find him a home, but like others i don't mind giving a bit of money each month. In the meantime, i demand more pictures of the gorgeous boy


----------



## maletto (8 May 2011)

CAYLA said:



			Thankyou guys, you really did not need to do that

Click to expand...

didn't need to do what? chip in or put the name in the instructions section?!

it was only small but it's all I can do


----------



## Gingerwitch (8 May 2011)

He sounds a proper sensative little sole - why do folks always think that these huge animals are as tough as old boots? - my big lad is the most sensative horse I have ever known, and when he throws a thrombie boy does he throw a thrombie - sometimes it seams that he is pushing you to see when you will snap with him.  It has taken me 3 years to get him to trust me, and boy when you have "that" feeling that you can do anything and go anywhere all the heartache dissapears.... but unfortunatly the talented ones are so oft the difficult ones.  

I so so hope that you can find him somewhere suitable and I look forward to your updates


----------



## mightymammoth (8 May 2011)

it may be worth you ringing them http://www.puritonhorserescue.org.uk/rehoming-pets.html

all the places I have suggested work with the horses and then rehome them on loan schemes if it doesnt work out they are returned to the sanctuary or foster so there lives are never in danger. (I only know this as I'm trying to find a horse for myself through a rescue)


----------



## china (8 May 2011)

Will Pm you V, i am just down the road from you so if i hear of anyone suitable!


----------



## Munchkin (8 May 2011)

jesstickle said:



			V, can you point me in the direction of his ad. Will forward it on to a couple of people for you
		
Click to expand...

And me please


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 May 2011)

what a gorgeously handsome chap he is .    lovely head  wish I could help but i have 4  1/2 of my own to feed and hay .def try of the links peeps have given if a home doesnt come up straight away round here in bucks grass livery varies from 18 pounds a week upwards.


 There is a trainer called chris haywood who is amazing  he just been given a horse which cost 50 thousand   to a  100  thousand  euros as it kept bolting anywhere even in school  he jut got it to working in school now. he bought it for a pound they are amazing trainers my boy goes there   he is very well know as his wife is pippa haywood  . they can turn any horse into a super star  they have horses going to them all the time  http://www.deepmill.com/index.asp



No-one could ride the horse so they got told if anyone going to sort out and train him its the Haywoods .And now he is even talking of going to Patchetts in herts to try a dressage test


ABOUT CHRIS HAYWOOD: SPECIALISM JUMPING
Former Officer in the Household Cavalry with 27 years service including the coveted appointment of Riding Master, Chris trained the famous Cavalry Blacks for ceremonial duty and played a major part in major parades and ceremonies.



ABOUT PIPPA HAYWOOD: SPECIALISM FLATWORK
A rider of over 40 years experience Pippa concentrates on practical flatwork for all riding disciplines. With a successful competitive career spanning almost 20 years she is doing well with her young Oldenburgh &#8220;Pippin&#8221; as he starts his competitive life.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 May 2011)

...


----------



## Bogmonster (8 May 2011)

First post (but I'm not a troll - honest!)
Good luck finding Freddie a lovely home - he's certainly a stunner and I'm sure the right person for him is out there somewhere. I've donated in the hope that it will buy you time to find him that special person - and if you find them sooner rather than later, I'd be very happy for the donation money to be passed on to WHW.
Oh - and RDO: you're a total knob!


----------



## Fii (8 May 2011)

I wish i could donate, but i am really straped at the moment 

 But if i can offer any practical help i will, if anybody needs me to help   ferry stuff  up to vizlak pm me!!


----------



## rhino (8 May 2011)

Bogmonster said:



			First post (but I'm not a troll - honest!)
Good luck finding Freddie a lovely home - he's certainly a stunner and I'm sure the right person for him is out there somewhere. I've donated in the hope that it will buy you time to find him that special person - and if you find them sooner rather than later, I'd be very happy for the donation money to be passed on to WHW.
Oh - and RDO: you're a total knob!
		
Click to expand...

Hello and welcome - and what a fab name


----------



## ponypilotmum (8 May 2011)

I really hope things work out well. I've just loaned out a - not quirky - but needing 'special management' horse. I specified in my advert no novices and only listed the bad points, but it worked and the girl fell in love with him as soon as she met him. He's going to a five star home and I couldn't have wished for a better outcome. 
The generosity of people here has been great to see, and I think now you have some more time to look, you will find a good home for him. He's a stunner and you should be proud on the knowledge that you've put your horse before your own needs and kept it all together for this long. I wish you all the best for the future x


----------



## TheEquineOak (8 May 2011)

Wow, what an amazing place this is 

I've put £5 in, it'll buy a small bale of something edible

CAYLA - I didn't have an option anywhere to put Vizzy. My email address has got bhsf in it if this helps!


----------



## horseandshoes77 (8 May 2011)

well wont donate tonight but if hes just quirky (i have 3 just like that) id take him for the right price..as i am sure many would...i just dnt understand his quirks...iv only flicked thru the thread as its long...but could you tell me why hes so hard to sell? sorry if iv missed something but would just like some info on the horse that looks good and you think would compete ok but you might send to potters?


----------



## Frumpoon (9 May 2011)

horseandshoes77 said:



			well wont donate tonight but if hes just quirky (i have 3 just like that) id take him for the right price..as i am sure many would...i just dnt understand his quirks...iv only flicked thru the thread as its long...but could you tell me why hes so hard to sell? sorry if iv missed something but would just like some info on the horse that looks good and you think would compete ok but you might send to potters?
		
Click to expand...

I think the problem is when all the money is gone, its gone and that's it...no more time, no more viewings, no more options.

Once you've sold your car, your jewellery, whatever nicknacks you've got lying around, maxed out your credit cards, there's very little else you can do


----------



## Ladylina83 (9 May 2011)

This is quite amazing - I have just managed to catch up with this after the weekend!! 

I won't donate now as from your posts you have enough to keep going for a little while, please keep us posted with your progress ! 

 xxx


----------



## blakesmum (9 May 2011)

He looks a lovely boy, if he'd live out and I could afford the £20 pw livery I'd have him here in a heartbeat (I'm South Somerset so you could have come visited anytime).


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (9 May 2011)

Viszlak, I hope that when the time comes to buy my first horse, that the sellers I meet are like you. In other words, that they have the long-term future of their horse in mind and its welfare in their best interests. That they're honest about injuries and quirks and want the full information to go with him to his/her next home. That they'd rather their horse come to a peaceful end than get pushed around in their older age or enfeebled state.  I remember you going through the decisions to put your other horses to sleep, and I wholeheartedly support your attempts to secure the best life for Freddie as possible, however that is achieved in the end.  

I've not been able to spare much, but hope it helps you and Freddie 80)


----------



## vroutledge (9 May 2011)

i really want this horse, but not sure how my mum would feel about taking on yet another quirky horse.......he sounds lovely and my kind of chap :-(


----------



## McNally (9 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			V - well i am happy to send you a contribution to help keep him for a month and as I pm'd you I am happy to come and move him free of charge to an area of the country if that will help at all.

Would he live out? I have asked at my livery yard and I could have him here for 6 months or so - just to try and give him and you a chance.

take no notice of the muppets - they are facless cowards and extreamly hurtful into the bargin.  I am really worried about you

GW
x
		
Click to expand...

Wow I am moved by this post- what an incredibly kind person- The worlds not all bad!


----------



## jsr (9 May 2011)

Have you got an advert for him?  Had a girl who was desperate to take on my TB but I decided I would go with the loan home that was the next village to me so I could keep an eye on her but I know she is still looking and is willing (in fact wanting) to take on a project. She can offer a home at hers so no livery and is a confident rider so happy to take on any challange. If you have an advert I can alert her to it. She's in North Wales but I'm guessing any good home will be suitable as long as it's a good home?


----------



## onemoretime (9 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Cayla - where is your adopt a dog thing ?

I was only worried about Viz as in - had she switched off from the forum after some of the hurtfull things that had been posted and i have known some folks send out some pretty horrific pm's to people.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my God I hope not!!!


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (9 May 2011)

Once again HHO has shown how amazing it can be.  Sadly its also shown that there are some nasty vindictive evil people in this world too.  Thankfully on this occasion the good people have gone to such extremes of niceness that hopefully it cancels out the comments made by certain little specimens of pond life.
V - i wish you all the luck in the world finding a new home for your very stunning boy.  I can't access paypal at work but will donate something when i get home from sunny cardiff.
I will have everything crossed for something good to come out of this and hopefully for your boy to find a new home.
Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## onemoretime (9 May 2011)

Bogmonster said:



			First post (but I'm not a troll - honest!)
Good luck finding Freddie a lovely home - he's certainly a stunner and I'm sure the right person for him is out there somewhere. I've donated in the hope that it will buy you time to find him that special person - and if you find them sooner rather than later, I'd be very happy for the donation money to be passed on to WHW.
Oh - and RDO: you're a total knob!
		
Click to expand...

RDO seems to have disappeared - probably down the pub again!!!


----------



## Kaylum (9 May 2011)

Is there a facebook page we can post on our walls?


----------



## JenJ (9 May 2011)

Kaylum said:



			Is there a facebook page we can post on our walls?
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to put anyone off, and I know that Vizslak has been overwhelmed by the kindness and generosity that has been shown here, but I think people who 'know' her donating via a thread here is rather different to 'advertising' on Facebook. 

This isn't a charity campaign, just an extraordinary display of generosity x


----------



## Kaylum (9 May 2011)

No I meant for her horsey.


----------



## Gingerwitch (9 May 2011)

Well I am wondering if the FatController could ask his lord and masters and see if the wonderful Horse and Hound would consider running an advert free of charge in this and next weeks Horse and Hound for Vizzy to advertise Funtime Freddie as i am now going to call him.

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

GW
x


----------



## Cheese (9 May 2011)

I'm near Bridgwater and our livery is a tenner a week. We do have a couple of arenas close by that you can use for a very small cost too. Might be an option if you can't find anything else? I also may know someone else on the yard who would be interested in loaning him - very good, competent rider whos own horse is injured and won't be sound for quite some time.


----------



## mightymammoth (9 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Well I am wondering if the FatController could ask his lord and masters and see if the wonderful Horse and Hound would consider running an advert free of charge in this and next weeks Horse and Hound for Vizzy to advertise Funtime Freddie as i am now going to call him.

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

GW
x
		
Click to expand...

fantastic idea come on horse and hound please x


----------



## BlueCakes (10 May 2011)

Okay, 

I haven't read all of this thread and I know nothing about your situation, which I am sure is dire for you to think of this option, but you seemed to have hung on for so long, that I am sure a few very honest adverts at first advertising your horses for stupidly cheap, as companions maybe/ hacks, whether they have all the talent in the world and that you are underselling them would have saved them. 
There are people everywhere willing to take in a horse rather than see it put down. 

With your last one,  if you really have nothing better to do with it. Take it to your local Horse shelter, tie it up outside with a haynet and leave it there till someone arrives the next morning. Atleast it will have a lovely life in a field, be trained correctly and loaned out, or they will take the same decision as yourself but atleast you would have given them a chance. 

Good Luck


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 May 2011)

Tell me you are joking Blue Cakes, I think abandoning a horse is possibly against the law, and that is what you are advocating!  And of course horses that are sold stupidly cheap always end up in wonderful homes.


----------



## Sanolly (10 May 2011)

BlueCakes said:



			Okay, 

I haven't read all of this thread and I know nothing about your situation, which I am sure is dire for you to think of this option, but you seemed to have hung on for so long, that I am sure a few very honest adverts at first advertising your horses for stupidly cheap, as companions maybe/ hacks, whether they have all the talent in the world and that you are underselling them would have saved them. 
There are people everywhere willing to take in a horse rather than see it put down. 

With your last one,  if you really have nothing better to do with it. Take it to your local Horse shelter, tie it up outside with a haynet and leave it there till someone arrives the next morning. Atleast it will have a lovely life in a field, be trained correctly and loaned out, or they will take the same decision as yourself but atleast you would have given them a chance. 

Good Luck
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious??!! Who in their right mind would take their beloved horse, tie it to a gate overnight and just leave? I cannot believe you wrote that!


----------



## touchstone (10 May 2011)

BlueCakes said:



			Okay, 

I haven't read all of this thread and I know nothing about your situation, which I am sure is dire for you to think of this option, but you seemed to have hung on for so long, that I am sure a few very honest adverts at first advertising your horses for stupidly cheap, as companions maybe/ hacks, whether they have all the talent in the world and that you are underselling them would have saved them. 
There are people everywhere willing to take in a horse rather than see it put down. 

With your last one,  if you really have nothing better to do with it. Take it to your local Horse shelter, tie it up outside with a haynet and leave it there till someone arrives the next morning. Atleast it will have a lovely life in a field, be trained correctly and loaned out, or they will take the same decision as yourself but atleast you would have given them a chance. 

Good Luck
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but I find this a really irresponsible attitude.  Pushing a horse forcibly on to a charity that will then have to expend funds on either keeping and rehoming or pts is not the way to go; as horse owners we all have to take the ultimate responsibility for our animals and not abandon them when the going gets tough.

As for underselling then I'm sure that you are more likely to end up with them in totally unsuitable homes, hardly in the horse's best interests - and believe me I've seen the dreg ends of the horse world and it isn't pleasant, I'd sooner put my horse to sleep any day.   

I honestly think that irresponsible ownership, such as dumping animals whether at a charity or not is a terrible thing, and causes more animal welfare problems than it solves.

I really hope that a good home can be found for this horse, and i think it will be.  I have the utmost respect and admiration for viszlak for doing the right thing and being a responsible owner, if only there were more like her and less of the dump the problem on someone else type owners!


----------



## Flummoxed (10 May 2011)

Bluecakes - before you made yourself look a total prat, perhaps you should have taken the time to read and understand V's situation. Just what planet are you on? I have never heard such absolute claptrap!


----------



## Winklepoker (10 May 2011)

2 months ago and I would have considered it, I will ask around for you.... Bluecakes... you are a total idiot!!!!


----------



## Kenzo (10 May 2011)

Viszlak - Fingers crossed for you and your horse, really hope with the kind and helpful folk on here, a solution can be found quickly for you, even if it's just for a couple, 6 months or a year until things are sorted at your end, surely someone on here can offer this horse a lovely loan home for the OP near to where she lives, even if the horse is not ridden if a suitable rider is not matched and has the summer off (or does he needs to be kept in work...I duno?)

If someone can chip in with transport, even if it's just to home him while the OP finds a suitable loan home?

Come on folks!!!!


----------



## TallyHo123 (10 May 2011)

So sorry to hear this, horses are difficult and I don't think anybody should judge someone else's decision. 
Hope you get everything sorted and *hugs*


----------



## Amymay (10 May 2011)

BlueCakes said:



			Okay, 

I haven't read all of this thread and I know nothing about your situation, which I am sure is dire for you to think of this option, but you seemed to have hung on for so long, that I am sure a few very honest adverts at first advertising your horses for stupidly cheap, as companions maybe/ hacks, whether they have all the talent in the world and that you are underselling them would have saved them. 
There are people everywhere willing to take in a horse rather than see it put down. 

With your last one,  if you really have nothing better to do with it. Take it to your local Horse shelter, tie it up outside with a haynet and leave it there till someone arrives the next morning. Atleast it will have a lovely life in a field, be trained correctly and loaned out, or they will take the same decision as yourself but atleast you would have given them a chance. 

Good Luck
		
Click to expand...

What a p***k


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (10 May 2011)

BlueCakes said:



			With your last one,  if you really have nothing better to do with it. Take it to your local Horse shelter, tie it up outside with a haynet and leave it there till someone arrives the next morning. Atleast it will have a lovely life in a field, be trained correctly and loaned out, or they will take the same decision as yourself but atleast you would have given them a chance. 

Good Luck
		
Click to expand...

For starters he's not an "it", he has a name.  Try using it.
Secondly are you serious?  
After snorting my tea up my nose I am now sitting here in slightly flabbergasted silence.  Words (for once) fail me.


----------



## Archangel (10 May 2011)

Bluecakes.
I am lost for words.


----------



## Charla (10 May 2011)

I have just had a read through this thread and can't believe how kind and lovely some people are  it's nice to know the world has people like this about, I feel I don't come across them often enough!

Sorry I could not donate myself. I am in serious trouble myself moneywise as my job ends at the end of this month and I cannot seem to sell my beautiful filly or loan her out to anyone, no one is interested in a 2 year old 

So I understand how difficult it is for you. Thank god you have some wonderful people behind you helping.


----------



## Vizslak (10 May 2011)

Thank you again to everyone for being so kind. Thanks to you lot I have a few extra months to find the right person and the pressure is taken off, therefore he doesnt have to have a viewing every single day and get upset nor do I have to let muppets on him because I'm clutching at straws and desperate. I know the right loaner is out there for him. 
Blue whatever your name was.....thanks for making me laugh like a drain, your suggestion was so ridiculous that laughing was all it warranted.


----------



## Kenzo (10 May 2011)

YAY, that's great news, you'll find someone, I can feel it my waters!


----------



## Vizslak (10 May 2011)

I hope so, I can't wait to take the ads down and not have to deal with 20+ enquiries (most from total plebs) everyday...it actually makes my head hurt!


----------



## karsteine (10 May 2011)

Wow its so nice to see some many people helping out, If i had know about Freddie about three weeks ago i would have been interested but ive now got my hands on a new horse.
I wish you the best of luck though Vis for the next couple of months in finding Freddie a new home, i'm also digusted at some of the nasty comments that have been said.
BlueCake are you right in the head?...anyone who abandons a horse and gets court can get a prison sentance for starters, let alone make more problems for rescue centres who are full to the brim already.


----------



## Business (11 May 2011)

RDO said:



			then kill them for the lols ........I think it's pure vanity on the op's part that no one else could take care of her quirky horse!
		
Click to expand...


RDO you appear one very sad nasty person to make fun of someone else's plight. The word psycho comes to mind! The "never having horses" thread is full of wonderful compassionate helpful replies with the exception of yours! So it's clear what a small percentage of people make this world the xxxx hole it is. It just takes one bad apple doesnt it! That would be you love!

Grow a brain. Rub two brain cells together and see if you can generate an empathic response!

Fred is a lovely horse. I have seen him jump 5ft and go very nicely on the flat. But he needs a decent jockey who can sit a buck. Viz is just trying to find such a person because anyone who cant sit a buck will not be right for Fred. 

Guys, ROD has triggered a furious emotional response in me. But the rest of you have gone some significant way to restoring my faith in humanity! I thank you all.


----------



## Pebbles (11 May 2011)

Business said:



			RDO you appear one very sad nasty person to make fun of someone else's plight. The word psycho comes to mind! The "never having horses" thread is full of wonderful compassionate helpful replies with the exception of yours! So it's clear what a small percentage of people make this world the xxxx hole it is. It just takes one bad apple doesnt it! That would be you love!

Grow a brain. Rub two brain cells together and see if you can generate an empathic response!

Fred is a lovely horse. I have seen him jump 5ft and go very nicely on the flat. But he needs a decent jockey who can sit a buck. Viz is just trying to find such a person because anyone who cant sit a buck will not be right for Fred. 

Guys, ROD has triggered a furious emotional response in me. But the rest of you have gone some significant way to restoring my faith in humanity! I thank you all.
		
Click to expand...

Well said that girl - hear hear!!


----------



## Damnation (11 May 2011)

You will find someone.
Shame you are probibily too far away from me, he looks like my sort, and I can sit to a good buck hehe!
If I had 2 beans to rub together I would also donate, but luckily other lovely generous people have.
Glad the pressure is off and you can concentrate on finding the right person for your boy


----------

